# How I rate customers.



## CowboyMC

I work in the New Brunswick, NJ area. Here is how I rate customers.
5 Stars for a customer that tips.
4 Stars is this the max for customers that do not tip.
3 Stars if I take a client to the airport and help with 3 heavy bags and the customer doesn't tip.
3 Stars for a customer that puts in the wrong pick-up address unless he tips.
I've never rated a customer below 3 yet. Would have to be pretty bad. I did see a customer rated 1 star, i didn't accept that ride. Also, I have a sign on back of seat that says "TIPS appreciated". Clients think that the tip is included in the charge. I explain that some car services will automatically add a tip to the fare. UBER does not.
What about you? How do you rate customers?


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

Here is mine: All customers start with 5 stars

*5 Stars* for a customer that does all of the following:
Puts in an accurate address or accurate pin location (deduct 1 if not)
Is ready to LEAVE within 2 minutes of when I arrive (deduct 1 for 2-5 minutes) (1 more for 5+ minutes)
Doesn't stink (deduct 1-5 points depending on grossness) 
Isn't obnoxious with his conversation (either with me, other passengers or on the phone)
Tips

As you can see most non-tipping customers get 4 stars. It doesn't take much for some customers to be at 3 or less.


----------



## grUBBER

I rate everybody a 5 unless they are pain in the ass or they drive for uberx themselves. Those I rate a 1.

I don't believe in half-measures.
If they didn't tip you, then you didn't put enough efforts in educating them on this issue.

Some ghetto people can't tip, they got no concept of it, so I don't expect them to, I don't try to change or educate them. They get 5s. I'm not on the power trip here it doesn't make me better than them because I have some shitty stars to give out.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

grUBBER said:


> If they didn't tip you, then you didn't put enough efforts in educating them on this issue.


Disagree.....but then so do you in your next sentence.


grUBBER said:


> Some ghetto people can't tip, they got no concept of it, so I don't expect them to, I don't try to change or educate them.


I expect the " ghetto people" to use some of the money that they are saving from cab rides for the tip.


grUBBER said:


> I'm not on the power trip here it doesn't make me better than them because I have some shitty stars to give out.


Not sure it's a power trip. IMHO it's an evaluation of whether I would want to recommend this customer to the next driver or whether I would want to pick them up again. 4+ stars I wouldn't mind taking them again.


----------



## grUBBER

Formeis Yellow Driver said:


> Disagree.....but then so do you in your next sentence.
> I expect the " ghetto people" to use some of the money that they are saving from cab rides for the tip.
> 
> Not sure it's a power trip. IMHO it's an evaluation of whether I would want to recommend this customer to the next driver or whether I would want to pick them up again. 4+ stars I wouldn't mind taking them again.


Then 1 and 5 is all you need. As I said, I don't believe in half-ass measures


----------



## Mimzy

In my experience, rating the customer is just folly, plain & simple either way. 

If a rider rates a Driver a 1 - 3 they get a 'quick response' personal email from Uber asking for more information, apologizing - and note that the Uber driver will be put on immediate "review". 

If a driver rates a Passenger a 1-3 - it falls on deaf ears and just absorbs into a black uber-hole. No reach out to the driver from Uber. No Passenger warning. 

I've never even heard of a passenger that ever got deactivated - and it's not like they just couldn't just re-sign up with another card - very easily.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

Mimzy said:


> If a rider rates a Driver a 1 - 3 they get a 'quick response' personal email from Uber asking for more information, apologizing - and note that the Uber driver will be put on immediate "review".


Is this true for all markets? Either I've never has a 1-3 rating or it doesn't apply to the SE Florida market.


----------



## Mimzy

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Is this true for all markets? Either I've never has a 1-3 rating or it doesn't apply to the SE Florida market.


The rider gets the email. Not the driver.

The "Review"/"Watch-list" the driver is put on happens all behind the scenes. The driver is usually left in the dark completely, until the "deactivation" email arrives should the driver be a serial offender of the "review criteria" or the rating drops below 4.5 or such - whichever comes first.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

Wellllll there is a helpful process. No feedback to the driver until it's too late for him/her to change their ways. As time goes by I become more certain that someone with a Ouija board is making the decisions for this company.


----------



## LookyLou

Here is my rating technique that I posted on the Lyft Lounge yesterday:

5* = Good.
4* = Bad, but I would probably date them or their sister.
3* = really bad but didn't commit any crimes. Might still date them.
2* = Bad and committed a misdemeanor crime during the ride.
1* = Bad and committed a felony or vomited in the car.


----------



## Mimzy

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Wellllll there is a helpful process. No feedback to the driver until it's too late for him/her to change their ways. As time goes by I become more certain that someone with a Ouija board is making the decisions for this company.


Agreed! The only way to know is to notice a sudden or steep decrease in the overall rating. I've had a few of those 'bad weeks' and tried to coax some info from CSR's via the support system and always either received nothing - or "don't worry about it - keep up the good work. Uber on!"


----------



## haji

try to give more 1 stars.


----------



## UberCemetery

I have said it before, and will say it again I rate Uber on how I am feeling about them. I take the rider out of the picture unless they are complete schmucks, for whatever reason. All this rating bull shit is for kids.


----------



## Tommyo

Rating is very childish. As a businessperson generally - i follow this - i get paid - you get a 5.


----------



## UberCemetery

Ok class you can earn 1 star if you dont interrupt the teacher. 2 stars if you raise your hand, when I am speaking when you have to go to the bathroom. 3 stars if you get a 100% grade on your assignment. We will count the stars at the end of the year, and you can receive a toy for the summer.


----------



## uberdriver

UberCemetery said:


> Ok class you can earn 1 star if you dont interrupt the teacher. 2 stars if you raise your hand, when I am speaking when you have to go to the bathroom. 3 stars if you get a 100% grade on your assignment. We will count the stars at the end of the year, and you can receive a toy for the summer.


Well said. The rating of passengers is just BS. Nobody cares about it. Drivers rarely decide whether to take or not take a ping because it is 4.9 or 4.1 or whatever. And riders don't even know what their rating is. The whole idea that drivers have some saying in this business because they get to "rate" passengers is just one more type of deception of Uber towards its "partner" drivers. It is time that the term "Uber partner" be changed for what it really represents: indentured servant.


----------



## ATXFALCON

below 4 = pain in the ass IMO. I usually give them 5, as long as their not snobs, or rude. I agree though, it doesn't really matter. Do many of you doing uber get many tips? I've done maybe 30 rides with no tip. Uber tells then no tip is needed right?


----------



## UberFizzle

Here's how I typically rate my customers:

1-star deductions:
You're not ready to go the second I pull up to the pickup location (my time is valuable, so I absolutely hate waiting for you)
You make little to no effort to engage in conversation with me (this isn't a taxi)
You're not clear with directions (I'm not about to make last minute turns or brakes because you weren't paying attention to the road)
You slam my doors unnecessarily (pretty obvious)

2-star deductions:
You leave trash in my car (this is my car, not yours)
You talk loudly with each other (assuming there are at least 2 passengers) and are cursing left and right (keep your filthy language to yourself)
You start touching the radio/ac/heater without asking (again, this is my car, not yours)

3-star deductions:
You give me *any* type of attitude for *anything* (you should be happy if I don’t kick you out of my car)

I sometimes have more criteria, but it’s almost always on a case-by-case basis.


----------



## Chip Dawg

grUBBER said:


> I rate everybody a 5 unless they are pain in the ass or they drive for uberx themselves. Those I rate a 1.


Should it be UberX drivers that DON'T leave a tip get a 1 star?


----------



## CowboyMC

When you net only $0.02 a mile or less, TIPS COUNT. Customer rating system is very important. I DO use the rating system to pick-up clients. If the are rated less than 4.5, I don't pick them up. I am only interested in the clients that tip.


----------



## Mimzy

80% of my riders are 4.5 or above about 5-10% of them tip. I pick up lower rated riders too, as I need the business. I never see anything different from them 5-10% tip. I've accepted riders with 4.0 ish ratings that turned out to be great passengers, that tipped and had long fares.

The ratings system is rubbish / flawed on both sides.


----------



## CowboyMC

That's why we need to all do our part in rating people that tip a 5. If all the drivers did that, then the star system would really help the drivers.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

haji said:


> try to give more 1 stars.


I have thought about this thread quite a bit since yesterday and I think you're correct. If Uber doesn't care about these ratings, and the drivers don't care about these ratings, and the passengers aren't affected by them (and therefor don't care).....why rate anyone more than a one? I think initially (perhaps when Uber was more idealistic and gave a crap about their drivers) the idea of rating passengers and drivers was a good idea. Weed out the bad drivers and bad passengers. But now it's obvious that Uber is not going to remove revenue generating passengers from it's system . So why continue with the farce of rating passengers? Is it a placebo to make the drivers feel better without costing Uber anything? Is it because they just haven't gotten around to programming the App to remove the unnecessary step of having drivers "rate" passengers? Who cares why. Just hit one star on everybody and move on as quickly as possible to the next fare.


----------



## LAuberX

I rate most pax a 5, I call it ratings karma.... that said I have rated some a 4, a handful maybe a 3.

Making me wait just a few minutes is the #1 reason the pax gets a 4. This one thing cuts into our profit more than anything. at the new rates 5 minutes is $1.00

That is more than a bottle of water or a stick of gum. I cancel at 6 minutes for the same reason. They must know we can't wait and lose $$$.


----------



## House_of_Elnino

5 STARS when they tip...
4 Stars = I rarely give this rating...
3 Stars = I also rarely give this rating...
2 Stars = Default rating...
1 Star = If they make me wait more than 2min... If they don't put destination...If they make me pick them up in busy intersection...Basically I 1 star everybody who is not a perfect rider... I hold my passengers to the same standards that UBER expects us drivers to have =)


----------



## Aris

I have not started yet but wondering, can they see what you rate them? If they can how about if you rate them low, will they rate you low to because of that.


----------



## TaninLa

Aris said:


> I have not started yet but wondering, can they see what you rate them? If they can how about if you rate them low, will they rate you low to because of that.


Nope. We can't see what each driver rated us. We can't even see our rating unless we ask a driver.

I will say my bf has a way lower rating than me (if he was a driver he would be deactivated) and he never has a problem getting picked up. (He was the type to take 3 block trips and not tip - he REALLY thought that like NYC, there was a minimum fare, etc. Yes, I've educated him.)


----------



## LookyLou

Former Yellow Driver said:


> I have thought about this thread quite a bit since yesterday and I think you're correct. If Uber doesn't care about these ratings, and the drivers don't care about these ratings, and the passengers aren't affected by them (and therefor don't care).....why rate anyone more than a one? I think initially (perhaps when Uber was more idealistic and gave a crap about their drivers) the idea of rating passengers and drivers was a good idea. Weed out the bad drivers and bad passengers. But now it's obvious that Uber is not going to remove revenue generating passengers from it's system . So why continue with the farce of rating passengers? Is it a placebo to make the drivers feel better without costing Uber anything? Is it because they just haven't gotten around to programming the App to remove the unnecessary step of having drivers "rate" passengers? Who cares why. Just hit one star on everybody and move on as quickly as possible to the next fare.


If what you have written is correct then why not just hit 5* and move on to the next? It's not going to make a difference anyway, right?


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

LookyLou said:


> If what you have written is correct then why not just hit 5* and move on to the next? It's not going to make a difference anyway, right?


Right! However (IMHO) rating everybody a five sends a message to Uber that I am endorsing the fallacy that is the rating system and I'm willing to contribute to their "don't worry....be happy" approach. Rating everyone a one....says....I'm not buying into this crap and and the sooner you get rid of the rating system for passengers the sooner we can get on to our next fares.


----------



## Tommyo

Again - rating is childish - many times i intend to deduct stars and I issue 5 anyway or forget. why sweat the small stuff??


----------



## LookyLou

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Right! However (IMHO) rating everybody a five sends a message to Uber that I am endorsing the fallacy that is the rating system and I'm willing to contribute to their "don't worry....be happy" approach. Rating everyone a one....says....I'm not buying into this crap and and the sooner you get rid of the rating system for passengers the sooner we can get on to our next fares.


I doubt that Uber is going to look at what you are doing at all. But if they do, I doubt their reaction will be to eliminate or change the rating system. They will likely look at it and say "the sooner we get rid of this asshole driver, the sooner we can keep on as usual". (Wait listed)


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

LookyLou said:


> I doubt that Uber is going to look at what you are doing at all. But if they do, I doubt their reaction will be to eliminate or change the rating system. They will likely look at it and say "the sooner we get rid of this asshole driver, the sooner we can keep on as usual". (Wait listed)


Are you suggesting that the passenger ratings ACTUALLY matter to Uber? I'd be interested in what you've ever seen that would support that opinion.
Just to be clear.....You're suggesting that "just in case they have any value....I should just give 5s? I guess if you think I shouldn't upset Uber....then maybe I should follow your sage advice and toe the company line.


----------



## Pascal O.

grUBBER said:


> I rate everybody a 5 unless they are pain in the ass or they drive for uberx themselves. Those I rate a 1.
> 
> I don't believe in half-measures.
> If they didn't tip you, then you didn't put enough efforts in educating them on this issue.
> 
> Some ghetto people can't tip, they got no concept of it, so I don't expect them to, I don't try to change or educate them. They get 5s. I'm not on the power trip here it doesn't make me better than them because I have some shitty stars to give out.


Why do you rate the passenger 1 if they drive for Uberx themselves? What your issue with that?


----------



## Britchiq

I've had 2 tips in 5 months driving in the DC area..... I don't rate people lower for not tipping- especially since they are told not to... I will, however, rate someone lower for a shitty attitude or dropping their pin in the wrong place.


----------



## J.J. Smith

Former Yellow Driver said:


> I have thought about this thread quite a bit since yesterday and I think you're correct. If Uber doesn't care about these ratings, and the drivers don't care about these ratings, and the passengers aren't affected by them (and therefor don't care).....why rate anyone more than a one? I think initially (perhaps when Uber was more idealistic and gave a crap about their drivers) the idea of rating passengers and drivers was a good idea. Weed out the bad drivers and bad passengers. But now it's obvious that Uber is not going to remove revenue generating passengers from it's system . So why continue with the farce of rating passengers? Is it a placebo to make the drivers feel better without costing Uber anything? Is it because they just haven't gotten around to programming the App to remove the unnecessary step of having drivers "rate" passengers? Who cares why. Just hit one star on everybody and move on as quickly as possible to the next fare.


Just had a thought. Uber is big on algorithms. Develop one that weighs a rider's score so that it effects his/her fare. A "5" will pay $x dollars; a "4" will pay $x*1.25, etc. Bottom line, the bad, obnoxious riders will pay more and drift away from the system to be a pain in the ass to someone else.

As to "partners." I've grown a little cynical, but did have upon an occasion to express my view to an Uber management guy once: "Be smart. Focus on caring for the driver. The driver will take care of the passengers and make them happy. You guys can't hope to make all the passengers happy, but think of the leverage you will get by having the drivers working on making the passenger happy. What are there - 3000 of you guys working at Uber and 100,000 drivers? Who do you think has more impact on the customer? Where are your odds better to have happy fare paying passengers? Relying on the 3000 or the 100,000?"

I don't know what the real numbers are, but I use these made up numbers to illustrate my point.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

J.J. Smith said:


> Bottom line, the bad, obnoxious riders will pay more and drift away from the system to be a pain in the ass to someone else.


If these passengers leave the "system", how will Uber get their 25% off of each obnoxious one? 


J.J. Smith said:


> ..but did have upon an occasion to express my view to an Uber management guy once..


Does this mean that you actually spoke to a Uber management guy? What was his response to your suggestions?


----------



## J.J. Smith

Former Yellow Driver said:


> If these passengers leave the "system", how will Uber get their 25% off of each obnoxious one?
> 
> Does this mean that you actually spoke to a Uber management guy? What was his response to your suggestions?


Lip service of agreement, but I'm not convinced it is part of their corporate culture.


----------



## J.J. Smith

Former Yellow Driver said:


> If these passengers leave the "system", how will Uber get their 25% off of each obnoxious one?
> 
> Does this mean that you actually spoke to a Uber management guy? What was his response to your suggestions?





Former Yellow Driver said:


> If these passengers leave the "system", how will Uber get their 25% off of each obnoxious one?
> 
> Does this mean that you actually spoke to a Uber management guy? What was his response to your suggestions?


As to the "25% off of each obnoxious one" an idea or theme that obnoxious will drift away or improve their behavior. But who knows. I've seen some concern about drivers worrying about their ratings. Is there a way to get riders to worry about their ratings? Maybe through availability of service to them or paying a little more. I understand that Uber and their VC backers would be loath to lose any customers.


----------



## Aris

TaninLa said:


> Nope. We can't see what each driver rated us. We can't even see our rating unless we ask a driver.
> 
> I will say my bf has a way lower rating than me (if he was a driver he would be deactivated) and he never has a problem getting picked up. (He was the type to take 3 block trips and not tip - he REALLY thought that like NYC, there was a minimum fare, etc. Yes, I've educated him.)


That is cool they cannot see what a driver rated them. Then a driver can be truthful and not worry about riders rating him low just because he rated them low.


----------



## UberDART

Never really gave much thought to rating passengers because I never thought it really mattered- UNTIL I saw my rating dramatically dip OVERNIGHT (literally). Like it went from 4.84 to 4.67 in one night. I only had 5 rides! Wth? Nothing went wrong on the rides, or at least I didn't think so. Now, I give 4's, and 5's if I really liked them. Someone HAD to have given me a 1 or something that night, right??


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

UberDART said:


> Someone HAD to have given me a 1 or something that night, right??


Not necessarily from last night. The ratings don't always reflect the previous 24 hours.


----------



## UberDART

Oh. I see. Thank you, FYD.


----------



## uberdriver

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Not necessarily from last night. The ratings don't always reflect the previous 24 hours.


How long after the ride can the customer still enter a rating ? What is your experience as a passenger ? Mine is that the capability of doing so goes away at 48 hours. Anybody else that has used the pax app ?


----------



## CatnipHigh

Work in LA. 

Everyone starts with 5 stars 

-1 for making me wait for them (usually 2 mins or more). 
-2 for being disrespectful 
-3 for leaving trash 
-4 for racist, drunk, or unruly remarks.


----------



## Sydney Uber

A 5 star rating is reserved for those riders who tip


----------



## Realityshark

LookyLou said:


> I doubt that Uber is going to look at what you are doing at all. But if they do, I doubt their reaction will be to eliminate or change the rating system. They will likely look at it and say "the sooner we get rid of this asshole driver, the sooner we can keep on as usual". (Wait listed)


I agree. This also plays into my paranoia that UBER looks for ways to **** with us. The rating system apparently has. I give out 5's almost all the time buying into the Karma logic. I give 3's and 4's for peeps making me wait. Obnoxiously drunk will get you a 2 and puking in my car will get you thrown out of the window while my car is still moving at a high rate of speed. I give 1's anytime I think someone is going to rate me low... this usually occurs when I screwed up by taking a wrong turn or something. My ******ed logic being that the low rating I received was given by a bad passenger, as if UBER is actually looking at the two ratings which in the logic part of my brain makes no sense at all. So much for Karma, huh?
Ratings suck! I'm doing the best I can. If you don't like it, take a cab or walk.


----------



## driveLA

5 - for friendly, funny, interesting people/rides. Quiet people (because they want peace not because they are being dicks) . Tippers. 

4 - for anybody that makes me wait, is indifferent towards me, makes me go through a drive through that takes longer than 5 minutes and/or doesn't offer to buy me something, anybody that makes me drive longer than 10 minutes for a minimum fare and doesn't tip 

3 - anybody that tracks an excessive amount of dirt, mud, trash into my car that would require me to stop taking rides immediately after to clean up. 

2 - haven't found a use for this rating. 

1 - anyone that gives me any kind of attitude whatsoever, is just plain obnoxious, throws up, etc.


----------



## UberMayhem

One of my riders informed me that a friend of his had been kicked off Uber. He said she's just one of those people that is rude all the time. Eventually her ratings got her the boot.


----------



## NightRider

Does anyone think maybe Uber takes the rider's rating into consideration when the rider contacts uber and asks for a fare adjustment or to complain about something? I know there's no way of finding out whether this is the case or not, but it's just another possible reason that drivers should not be automatically giving out 5s regardless.. Right now my default is 4 and is what I rate almost every passenger these days. To get a 5, they either need to tip or be on time and entertain me in some fashion. A good conversation goes a long way. 

To my knowledge, I haven't had any Uber drivers as passengers yet. When I'm a passenger and get into a conversation with a driver, I feel them out first. So far, I've had good conversations with every driver I've ridden with, leading to mutual 5s out of respect, and I always tip at least $5. The great thing with the app is that when you're the passenger, you don't have to rate the driver right away. So for those drivers that feel they need to give other drivers a default of 1 star, I'll see that you did long before I have to turn in my rating. A push to get me deactivated that way is going to get an even harder push back. I don't get why a driver would want to do this to another driver, it's a complete dick move. 

And for everyone saying the rider rating is pointless, I find it useful. If you're below a 4.2 or so, I'll think twice about taking the ride. Below a 4.0, I'll let another driver have that one. It's also a good way to get a conversation going with a passenger that is chatty, lets you explain the two-way nature of the system, and gives you a way to explain the ratings in a way that doesn't break Uber's rules.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

NightRider said:


> To get a 5, they either need to tip or be on time and entertain me in some fashion. A good conversation goes a long way.


There is your job and then there's the customers job. Their job is not to entertain you. God knows I'm as stringent with passenger responsibility as almost anyone on this site but even I don't knock off points for not entertaining me.


----------



## devin dolphin

uberdriver said:


> Well said. The rating of passengers is just BS. Nobody cares about it. Drivers rarely decide whether to take or not take a ping because it is 4.9 or 4.1 or whatever. And riders don't even know what their rating is. The whole idea that drivers have some saying in this business because they get to "rate" passengers is just one more type of deception of Uber towards its "partner" drivers. It is time that the term "Uber partner" be changed for what it really represents: indentured servant.


Well I like the rating system on the drivers side. I get to rate riders based on their behavior and attitude towards me and how they treat my wheels. Having to maintain a specific standard is tough though as everybody will have a different standard and expectation. Although with the rating system the clientelle is better IMO then driving a taxi.


----------



## TheDude

I usually don't give a 5* unless someone tips or really impressed me with their personality. I am in sales so it's easy for me to engage almost anyone and assess that. My mood is also dependent on this though I am sometimes torn because I realize uber has conditioned the rider to believe they can't tip or it is included.

So many riders get 4*'s from me, for not tipping, for making me wait, for not paying attention to their pin drop, being even remotely unfriendly. 

You get a 1* if :
you try to get in my car with alcohol or even a roadie(it's not happening).
you are drunk enough that you can't speak clearly - I despise you if you are over 22 and this happens. Pathetic.
enter my car complaining or an attitude
You curse excessively with your friends as if I am not there(maybe I'm a Mormon!)
You act like a ******…because you probably are a ******.

I will cancel and drive away at the start if :
you argue with me for any reason
for not being on the street in an obviously difficult pick up spot(rush hr, one way streets, valet only lines, festivals, etc.)
for not answering your phone when I call to straighten out your inability to work your gps - this one I literally have zero tolerance for.


As to the 2-3*, wtf are those for? Family?

So I guess my default is 4-5*, with 1* for pissing me off. I also don't even consider picking up people with 4.5 scores. Chances are they earned it and I prefer it be more difficult for them to get a ride, or get a worse driver. It probably means very little in the long run, but considering the sheer ignorance our riders have about our own ratings and the threat to our job, I feel it's justified.



Uber has created this adversarial relationship between the driver/rider, so I refuse to be ambivalent about it.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

devin dolphin said:


> Although with the rating system the clientelle is better IMO then driving a taxi.


The need for having a credit card helps eliminate the rif-raff. The rating system for passengers is a placebo for drivers and does NOT help with the clientele.


----------



## NightRider

Former Yellow Driver said:


> There is your job and then there's the customers job. Their job is not to entertain you. God knows I'm as stringent with passenger responsibility as almost anyone on this site but even I don't knock off points for not entertaining me.


First of all, by entertaining I generally am talking about any passenger that acts engages like an adult human being. I'm not asking anyone to tap dance. Say hello when I say hi, respoond in kind when I ask how things are going... I don't need your life story, I'm not going to bore you with mine. If you don't feel like talking, I'll respect that. Basically, when you leave my vehicle, it would be nice to feel like there's some hope for humanity after all. 

Having said that, one of the first things I said in my post was that my default is a 4. So, I don't knock off points for not doing any of the above, I just don't feel the need to give you more points than I normally do. I'm using the 5 star rating system in the way that I've come to understand 5-star rating systems in general. Because I know that there are tons of drivers out there that are handing out 5-stars to everyone, I know that when I give a rider 4-stars, that rider is still going to be averaging a rating above 4, and I will pick that rider up again in the future.


----------



## NightRider

Former Yellow Driver said:


> The need for having a credit card helps eliminate the rif-raff. The rating system for passengers is a placebo for drivers and does NOT help with the clientele.


Except maybe on Halloween, or in some areas just before or after friday and saturday midnight movie showings. #timewarp


----------



## ZDriver101

For me, I rate them base on how they interact with me and if they give some tip the better.


----------



## elelegido

Tommyo said:


> Rating is very childish. As a businessperson generally - i follow this - i get paid - you get a 5.


What if a pax gets in your car and:
Wants to blast his/her shitty music at full volume on your stereo
Bellows at the top of their voice in your ear the whole trip
Brings out a previously concealed food item and drops it all over the seat and floor
Vomits all over the seat and carpet

You get paid. Do they get five stars?


----------



## elelegido

House_of_Elnino said:


> 5 STARS when they tip...
> 4 Stars = I rarely give this rating...
> 3 Stars = I also rarely give this rating...
> 2 Stars = Default rating...
> 1 Star = If they make me wait more than 2min... If they don't put destination...If they make me pick them up in busy intersection...Basically I 1 star everybody who is not a perfect rider... I hold my passengers to the same standards that UBER expects us drivers to have =)


The ratings system can be useful to us. If it is used to separate the ******s from the good pax, then it helps us decide who to pick up and who to ignore


----------



## dmacieljr_75

grUBBER said:


> I rate everybody a 5 unless they are pain in the ass or they drive for uberx themselves. Those I rate a 1.
> 
> I don't believe in half-measures.
> If they didn't tip you, then you didn't put enough efforts in educating them on this issue.
> 
> Some ghetto people can't tip, they got no concept of it, so I don't expect them to, I don't try to change or educate them. They get 5s. I'm not on the power trip here it doesn't make me better than them because I have some shitty stars to give out.


Why do u rate uberx drivers a 1


----------



## driveLA

i do think the star system is useful. when they have a low score and they are more than 10 minutes away, I have found that they are more likely to cancel or make you wait or do any other thing that annoys us as a driver.

i would like for it to show how many rides they have had because i know its likely i've probably passed on riders that have a bad rating but only 2 rides. thats not good, but oh well. we work with what we have.


----------



## uberyft

dmacieljr_75 said:


> Why do u rate uberx drivers a 1


You do know that vast majority of people that used to drive for UberX and no longer do it, yet use the services to move around leave 1 stars and complaints to Uber, right? On my last month of Ubering, I had plenty of peeps that told me they did UberX, and they left me bad rating.

Check it out, those guys ALWAYS leave the feedback when the trip ends, they know how much the fare should be and are aware if you did not end the trip because they are checking the phone once they get out.


----------



## dmacieljr_75

uberyft said:


> You do know that vast majority of people that used to drive for UberX and no longer do it, yet use the services to move around leave 1 stars and complaints to Uber, right? On my last month of Ubering, I had plenty of peeps that told me they did UberX, and they left me bad rating.
> 
> Check it out, those guys ALWAYS leave the feedback when the trip ends, they know how much the fare should be and are aware if you did not end the trip because they are checking the phone once they get out.


Im actually a few months new to uber. Guess i havent really noticed that sort of thing. Havent had someone tell me they was a driver either. I will be lookin out for it now. Thanks


----------



## SgtMurphy

When I see a really low rating I actually pick them up just to see how terrible of a person I'm dealing with, I'm a sick bastard like that. I'm like: "Go ahead you ****, gimme the worst schmucky little shit show you can, cupcake." 
I've yet to follow through with my plan of telling them about their horrible rating because of what they do/don't do, perhaps they pick up on my vibe: 
'**** with me. Dare ya.'


----------



## dmacieljr_75

SgtMurphy said:


> When I see a really low rating I actually pick them up just to see how terrible of a person I'm dealing with, I'm a sick bastard like that. I'm like: "Go ahead you ****, gimme the worst schmucky little shit show you can, cupcake."
> I've yet to follow through with my plan of telling them about their horrible rating because of what they do/don't do, perhaps they pick up on my vibe:
> '**** with me. Dare ya.'


I did that once and i actually posted the stiry on this site. Check it out and let me know ur opinion. Not sure how u can find it tho. Maybe go to my user name


----------



## elelegido

dmacieljr_75 said:


> I did that once and i actually posted the stiry on this site. Check it out and let me know ur opinion. Not sure how u can find it tho. Maybe go to my user name


I think many have done that. I have turned the tables on drunk ******s. I didn't even have to throw them out of the car - they asked me to let them out of the car after a few blocks.


----------



## SgtMurphy

elelegido said:


> I think many have done that. I have turned the tables on drunk ******s. I didn't even have to throw them out of the car - they asked me to let them out of the car after a few blocks.


Haha me too! I made this guy feel/look like shit in front of his girl. PeaceOutBoyScout


----------



## NightRider

SgtMurphy said:


> When I see a really low rating I actually pick them up just to see how terrible of a person I'm dealing with, I'm a sick bastard like that. I'm like: "Go ahead you ****, gimme the worst schmucky little shit show you can, cupcake."
> I've yet to follow through with my plan of telling them about their horrible rating because of what they do/don't do, perhaps they pick up on my vibe:
> '**** with me. Dare ya.'


An interesting thought.. if their rating is low enough I guess you can always cancel the trip at whatever point you decide, kick them out, send an email to support (in case they try to get support after you. i know you're trembling.. right.) starting along the lines of "I picked up this low rated passenger to try to help them out.." and "now I see why they are rated so low.", etc... Pretty much should shield you from anything they try.


----------



## Tommyo

If the passenger is extremely bad - then a communication is in order that consists of several complete sentences. Not merely *.


----------



## NightRider

Tommyo said:


> If the passenger is extremely bad - then a communication is in order that consists of several complete sentences. Not merely *.


It's always good to have a small notebook and a pen on hand when you're driving... Take notes right after a bad passenger leaves your car. Write in to support at the end of your shift. Be clear and detailed. Read over what you wrote once, then again, before you send it to make sure your thoughts flow and make clear sense.


----------



## Roastedbagel

To everyone on here who deducts one star from people who don't tip, I feel that's pretty messed up.

Let me preface this by saying that I, as a customer, tip 20-30% every single fare, even if I would rate the driver below 4 stars (mentally, but would never cost someone their job by rating lower than 4 unless something severe happens).

So, with that out of the way, you guys have to understand that Uber TELLS US (THE CUSTOMER) that *tip is included with the fare*. So, how can you blame the rider? When I'm at a restaurant and they tell us that 20% tip is included in the meal because we're over 6 people, great. Tips included and therefore I don't need to worry about adding anything else when I pay the bill (Unless the server was amazing and they deserver more than 20%).

So, same concept applies here. If I'm being told that my 20% tip is included with the fare, than I'm not going to tip you "anymore". Now, we all know they flat out lie and this isn't the case. I know this because my 2nd driver I ever had EDUCATED me, and ever since that ride, I've always tipped.

So, if you're not educating the customer (as many others here have pointed out), and you get angry because they didn't tip you, that's your fault, not the customers. If you didn't educate the customer and proceed to deduct a star from them, you're in the wrong. If you educate your customer and they don't tip you, then yes, deducting a star is an acceptable thing to do.


----------



## Worcester Sauce

CowboyMC said:


> I work in the New Brunswick, NJ area. Here is how I rate customers.
> 5 Stars for a customer that tips.
> 4 Stars is this the max for customers that do not tip.
> 3 Stars if I take a client to the airport and help with 3 heavy bags and the customer doesn't tip.
> 3 Stars for a customer that puts in the wrong pick-up address unless he tips.
> I've never rated a customer below 3 yet. Would have to be pretty bad. I did see a customer rated 1 star, i didn't accept that ride. Also, I have a sign on back of seat that says "TIPS appreciated". Clients think that the tip is included in the charge. I explain that some car services will automatically add a tip to the fare. UBER does not.
> What about you? How do you rate customers?


here is how I rate you....1


----------



## Tommyo

I like the Levenger leather business card wallet w a book of Swiftnotes 4" x 2.25".


----------



## SgtMurphy

Roastedbagel said:


> To everyone on here who deducts one star from people who don't tip, I feel that's pretty messed up.
> 
> Let me preface this by saying that I, as a customer, tip 20-30% every single fare, even if I would rate the driver below 4 stars (mentally, but would never cost someone their job by rating lower than 4 unless something severe happens).
> 
> So, with that out of the way, you guys have to understand that Uber TELLS US (THE CUSTOMER) that *tip is included with the fare*. So, how can you blame the rider? When I'm at a restaurant and they tell us that 20% tip is included in the meal because we're over 6 people, great. Tips included and therefore I don't need to worry about adding anything else when I pay the bill (Unless the server was amazing and they deserver more than 20%).
> 
> So, same concept applies here. If I'm being told that my 20% tip is included with the fare, than I'm not going to tip you "anymore". Now, we all know they flat out lie and this isn't the case. I know this because my 2nd driver I ever had EDUCATED me, and ever since that ride, I've always tipped.
> 
> So, if you're not educating the customer (as many others here have pointed out), and you get angry because they didn't tip you, that's your fault, not the customers. If you didn't educate the customer and proceed to deduct a star from them, you're in the wrong. If you educate your customer and they don't tip you, then yes, deducting a star is an acceptable thing to do.


You used asterisks with the whole "*Tip is included in the fare.*"
The reason you didn't use pure quotation marks is because you can't actually quote anywhere that Uber says those exact words. 
Rooooight???
Check yourself


----------



## Worcester Sauce

CowboyMC said:


> That's why we need to all do our part in rating people that tip a 5. If all the drivers did that, then the star system would really help the drivers.


bullshit


----------



## Tommyo

The Tshirts and hoodies at the orientation I attended spoke words indicating tip is included in fares. They must have meant Ubers tip not the drivers.


----------



## Roastedbagel

SgtMurphy said:


> You used asterisks with the whole "*Tip is included in the fare.*"
> The reason you didn't use pure quotation marks is because you can't actually quote anywhere that Uber says those exact words.
> Rooooight???
> Check yourself


LOL, sure thing pal...Since I can't insert hyperlinks, go to the uber website and append the following: hc/en-us/articles/202290128-Do-I-have-to-tip-my-driver-

"Being Uber means there is no need to tip drivers with any of our services."

...so yea..."check yourself"


----------



## unter ling

Sydney Uber said:


> A 5 star rating is reserved for those riders who tip


Maybe we should give a tip to all obnoxious and [email protected]#$hole riders, check out uberpeople so you can see what we really think of you


----------



## SgtMurphy

Roastedbagel said:


> LOL, sure thing pal...Since I can't insert hyperlinks, go to the uber website and append the following: hc/en-us/articles/202290128-Do-I-have-to-tip-my-driver-
> 
> "Being Uber means there is no need to tip drivers with any of our services."
> *And*
> *Tip is included in the fare*
> *Are two different quotes. *
> I trust you won't be responding, but if some semblance of pride need be maintained I suggest looking up what it means to quote something. Verbatim.
> I wasn't asking about your "sense" of what the Uber website says,
> This is the very substance of the argument.
> What did you even think we were _talking about? _
> Your...pppfff...OOOpinion?
> No.
> Refer to the ****ing Chicago or MLA manual if a basic google search doesn't get those wheels turnin'
> Jesus Christ
> ...so yea..."check yourself"


----------



## SgtMurphy

You ****ing muppet


----------



## Roastedbagel

That's what you're missing apparently, and making yourself look like a goddam fool in the process.

I put asterisks around the "tip is included" bit because it wasn't a direct quote, but merely a "thought", or something that's alluded to. I wouldn't expect someone so angry and butthurt as you to figure that out though. That's why I didn't wrap it in quotes. Because you're right, nowhere is it specifically said that.

I wrapped it in asterisks because that's what's *implied* by probably EVERYONE who reads that.

The part on the website I did quote, was well, verbatim. So, kick and cry like a baby all you want, no pride was lost by me, but as a man in uniform in your avatar, you sure are losing pride amongst everyone else when you whine like baby.

Keep on pissing and moaning on a message board, you'll go far kid.


----------



## NightRider

Roastedbagel said:


> To everyone on here who deducts one star from people who don't tip, I feel that's pretty messed up.
> 
> Let me preface this by saying that I, as a customer, tip 20-30% every single fare, even if I would rate the driver below 4 stars (mentally, but would never cost someone their job by rating lower than 4 unless something severe happens).
> 
> So, with that out of the way, you guys have to understand that Uber TELLS US (THE CUSTOMER) that *tip is included with the fare*. So, how can you blame the rider? When I'm at a restaurant and they tell us that 20% tip is included in the meal because we're over 6 people, great. Tips included and therefore I don't need to worry about adding anything else when I pay the bill (Unless the server was amazing and they deserver more than 20%).
> 
> So, same concept applies here. If I'm being told that my 20% tip is included with the fare, than I'm not going to tip you "anymore". Now, we all know they flat out lie and this isn't the case. I know this because my 2nd driver I ever had EDUCATED me, and ever since that ride, I've always tipped.
> 
> So, if you're not educating the customer (as many others here have pointed out), and you get angry because they didn't tip you, that's your fault, not the customers. If you didn't educate the customer and proceed to deduct a star from them, you're in the wrong. If you educate your customer and they don't tip you, then yes, deducting a star is an acceptable thing to do.


First, let me saw thank you for being involved in this discussion as a rider, it's always nice to see riders adding their thoughts to our discussions here.

What I wonder is when was the last time you heard the tip is included line from Uber? It is my understanding that they stopped saying that some time ago. If you can point to a place on Uber's website or in the app that still says this, I'd love to see it. And I mean that in the sincerest way, not as a challenge to what you are saying. The official uber line is now "being uber means that tipping is not necessary". What does this mean to passengers? (again, serious question)

Knowing how low the fares have gotten, how much cheaper it is than a taxi, how much better it is than a taxi.. is it really that hard to figure out that when Uber says "tipping is not necessary" that based on what you are paying for your ride how could we possibly be getting paid any "included" tip?

**Note: I see that you already answered the first question, so disregard that..
EDIT: Also, thank you for being considerate and tipping more than average.


----------



## Roastedbagel

As another person stated, I can swear on my life that at one point, somewhere somehow in some medium, it said "tipping is included with your fare". Whether it was on uber's website, their facebook/twitter, or an official advertisement. I know I saw it, and it's the very reason why I did not tip my very first ride. 

Not only that, but I even asked my driver what the deal was with that, and he affirmed what I read, exclaiming "tip is included!". Now, let me also make it very clear, that I was this driver's 2nd fare ever, he was very new, and this was a very new market (South Florida), so I'm sure he was still very much in the "honeymoon phase". 

I feel absolutely horrible that I didn't tip him after the fact, because tipping is something I believe in 100% and always go out of my way to make sure whoever it is that's servicing me knows how appreciative I was of their service. 

Perhaps all their verbiage has changed now, and I think they're stepping forward, but not addressing it any better. Because the problem is, and I'm sure every driver on here can agree with me, is that even seeing the verbiage I quoted on their site now, will still make a LOT of people think that tip isn't to be expected. Again, you and I are different, we understand the tipping mentality, but I've grown to learn that there's just too many people out there who are too ignorant (that's not a bad word, it just means they genuinely don't know any better) to understand that this is a service industry, thus tips are to be expected. 

Until they do something like Lyft and make tipping an in-your-face thing like having it in the app right there when reviewing your driver, it won't get any better unless you have the drivers educating the riders. And I honestly can't fault the riders who I described above, who can be extremely generous, well-meaning individuals, who just simply *don't know* that you are in fact supposed to tip, despite seeing what the website says. 

I truly feel every driver deserves the best tip possible and hope you all get that. Just trying to give a perspective from a pure rider.


----------



## Roastedbagel

Oh, and for what it's worth, to any drivers in the Ft. Lauderdale area reading this, please know that these next 4 months are going to be unlike anything you've seen the last couple months. It's a known fact that taxi cab drivers for Yellow Cab make 70% of their yearly income in the months of October-February. This is because of our wildly popular tourist season. 

So, if you're in the dumps lately, things are going to get really really good for you guys very soon. The best part? People from all over the world that come here will open their Uber app, see that it's offered, and use it! So I expect all you drivers to (hopefully) be rolling in the dough!


----------



## TaninLa

NightRider said:


> First, let me saw thank you for being involved in this discussion as a rider, it's always nice to see riders adding their thoughts to our discussions here.
> 
> What I wonder is when was the last time you heard the tip is included line from Uber? .


I know this wasn't addressed to me but I can say, as a rider, the majority of drivers I've had vehemently refuse tips (some say it's included):
https://uberpeople.net/threads/no-we-dont-accept-tips-say-so-many-drivers.4286/


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

Roastedbagel said:


> Oh, and for what it's worth, to any drivers in the Ft. Lauderdale area reading this, please know that these next 4 months are going to be unlike anything you've seen the last couple months. It's a known fact that taxi cab drivers for Yellow Cab make 70% of their yearly income in the months of October-February. This is because of our wildly popular tourist season.
> 
> So, if you're in the dumps lately, things are going to get really really good for you guys very soon. The best part? People from all over the world that come here will open their Uber app, see that it's offered, and use it! So I expect all you drivers to (hopefully) be rolling in the dough!


From your lips to God's ear!!!


----------



## NightRider

Roastedbagel said:


> As another person stated, I can swear on my life that at one point, somewhere somehow in some medium, it said "tipping is included with your fare". Whether it was on uber's website, their facebook/twitter, or an official advertisement. I know I saw it, and it's the very reason why I did not tip my very first ride.
> 
> Not only that, but I even asked my driver what the deal was with that, and he affirmed what I read, exclaiming "tip is included!". Now, let me also make it very clear, that I was this driver's 2nd fare ever, he was very new, and this was a very new market (South Florida), so I'm sure he was still very much in the "honeymoon phase".
> 
> I feel absolutely horrible that I didn't tip him after the fact, because tipping is something I believe in 100% and always go out of my way to make sure whoever it is that's servicing me knows how appreciative I was of their service.
> 
> Perhaps all their verbiage has changed now, and I think they're stepping forward, but not addressing it any better. Because the problem is, and I'm sure every driver on here can agree with me, is that even seeing the verbiage I quoted on their site now, will still make a LOT of people think that tip isn't to be expected. Again, you and I are different, we understand the tipping mentality, but I've grown to learn that there's just too many people out there who are too ignorant (that's not a bad word, it just means they genuinely don't know any better) to understand that this is a service industry, thus tips are to be expected.
> 
> Until they do something like Lyft and make tipping an in-your-face thing like having it in the app right there when reviewing your driver, it won't get any better unless you have the drivers educating the riders. And I honestly can't fault the riders who I described above, who can be extremely generous, well-meaning individuals, who just simply *don't know* that you are in fact supposed to tip, despite seeing what the website says.
> 
> I truly feel every driver deserves the best tip possible and hope you all get that. Just trying to give a perspective from a pure rider.


You are absolutely right, Uber did at one point say that tipping was included. But they weren't passing anything on to the driver as tips, in other words as a separate line item on our pay statements that is not charged commission on. They were hit with several lawsuits over this, and as a result the tip included bit was changed to the current "not necessary". The reason they've been so resistant to saying specifically that it's not included is that they want to make the total cost to the rider seem lower than any of the alternatives. Well, the problem at this point is that EVEN WITH A TIP, the price is still going be lower than any taxicab or car service (other than Lyft, but that's its own story). The other reason is that the want the experience to be cashless, so that riders don't need to worry about having money on them. What they need to do at this point is build tipping into the app like Lyft has.

In the meantime, I do my best to explain this to riders when I get the opportunity. I usually work it in whenever a customer asks about uber.

Anyway, you're not crazy.. they used to say it, they no longer do. With the fares as low as they are, it should be somewhat obvious or atleast give people enough of a clue to do some research on the matter. In the meantime, I do try to educate the consumer whenever I can.. but I'm not going to just turn around and say "Hi. You know, tips aren't included." because that would just be awkward.. Any advice from your perspective as a rider?

Thanks for discussing!


----------



## KeJorn

I rate all my riders with a 5, unless there was a major issue / problem (which I have yet to experience).

I do this simply to set the tone, since I will have most likely rated them long before they rate me; IF they even rate me.
Does it mean they will be just as kind when they do? HELL NO.
It seems no matter what you do, riders will rate you however they feel at the moment.
And you can bet they will think that a 4 is a good score, and reserve a 5 for the ideal driver they have envisioned in their mind.
If they didn't like you, you will be lucky to get a 3.

Uber does not explain to riders how their rating system works.
How anything less than a 5 hurts a driver's rating.
Clearly Uber WANTS drivers to feel like they are close to being terminated.

The Uber rating system is completely USELESS.
It does not help the rider or the driver. 
It only serves Uber and their desire to micromanage their drivers.

**** their rating system. 
Give 5's and move on. Who cares what they rate you.
Just do your best and keep going.


----------



## Realityshark

TaninLa said:


> I know this wasn't addressed to me but I can say, as a rider, the majority of drivers I've had vehemently refuse tips (some say it's included):
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/no-we-dont-accept-tips-say-so-many-drivers.4286/


 You have obviously not ridden with me. I keep locking the doors when passengers try to exit until they give me a tip. I also lap my tongue out, pant like a dog with an extended hand out. I do my best to have that..."a little something for the effort" look in my eyes.


----------



## SgtMurphy

Roastedbagel said:


> That's what you're missing apparently, and making yourself look like a goddam fool in the process.
> 
> I put asterisks around the "tip is included" bit because it wasn't a direct quote, but merely a "thought", or something that's alluded to. I wouldn't expect someone so angry and butthurt as you to figure that out though. That's why I didn't wrap it in quotes. Because you're right, nowhere is it specifically said that.
> 
> I wrapped it in asterisks because that's what's *implied* by probably EVERYONE who reads that.
> 
> The part on the website I did quote, was well, verbatim. So, kick and cry like a baby all you want, no pride was lost by me, but as a man in uniform in your avatar, you sure are losing pride amongst everyone else when you whine like baby.
> 
> Keep on pissing and moaning on a message board, you'll go far kid.


I can spot a last resort type of argument from 500 yards on a cloudy day. 
It's adorable calling me a kid and trying somehow in the same sentence to undermine my Combat Marine getup when I'm not whining so much as making sport of your unorthodox grammar/citation usage as a vehicle for your willful self-delusion or at the least lack of intellectual curiosity when dealing with the Uber payment structure.
The fact is, you made a point of capitalizing TELLS US [as if to denote that what comes next is a shout bellowing clear and distinct as the word of God] before 
Inoculating yourself from tipping with your asterisks placed much like quotes would be...
If we were dealing with a reasonable or prudent person...
But just like all the others that are won over by simple catch phrases 
***Being Uber means never having to tip***
***Hope and Change***
***Seig Heil!!***
We cannot expect you to go even a step further in doing your research. 
Whining...You wish it were that easy. 
Stay Frosty, Warrior 
OOh Rah!


----------



## gnan

I am new and still learning the system. How can you tell Rider's star rating before u pick up ?!!!! 
May be I am missing something or don't see in the newbie hurry !!


----------



## SgtMurphy

gnan said:


> I am new and still learning the system. How can you tell Rider's star rating before u pick up ?!!!!
> May be I am missing something or don't see in the newbie hurry !!


Hit info on top right hand side of display...
I _think _it still shows rider rating during the Ping (request)...But you can always access the rating with "info" 
Always safe, relaxed and with GPS, if I can offer advice...
Best of luck


----------



## Realityshark

gnan said:


> I am new and still learning the system. How can you tell Rider's star rating before u pick up ?!!!!
> May be I am missing something or don't see in the newbie hurry !!


 Stare at your screen when it pings as the countdown begins. You'll see the rating if you can manage to see the tiny font on the screen. You can't see it after you accept the ride. My advise is to take all trips. Especially if you're new to this. Not all riders with lower ratings turn out to be shit just as not all riders with good ratings turn out to be decent. Have fun and try to make some cash.


----------



## gnan

@SgtMurphy,@Realityshark

Did 10 trip so far . No tips yet ! But has 4.9 rating.

Thx


----------



## Realityshark

gnan said:


> @SgtMurphy,@Realityshark
> 
> Did 10 trip so far . No tips yet ! But has 4.9 rating.
> 
> Thx


 Sounds about right. In a couple days or maybe a week your rating might drop to a 4.75 or something in that neighborhood. Don't freak out or give it a second thought. It's part of the game. Try your best to not pay much attention to your rating as that bullshit little number makes a lot of drivers crazy. If you are doing the best you can and are not a psychotic freak, you'll be fine and your rating will be a non issue.

VERY IMPORTANT: Do the right thing and create a spread sheet that keeps track of your miles, expenses, gas, hours worked etc. etc. etc. Keep up with it every day. Start good logging habits. The more detail the better. You will be very thankful next year when you do your taxes. If you don't keep up with everything the IRS will rape you. If you use an accountant to do your taxes, consult with them asap and let them know what you are doing. My accountant needed to do some rideshare homework and then advised me with several different ways to deal with this new source of income. Treat this like a business. Profit and loss are key ..... don't forget about the depreciation that all those miles are costing to your car. That shit is real. Have fun and don't let the drunks puke in your car.


----------



## OC_Driver2

CowboyMC said:


> I work in the New Brunswick, NJ area. Here is how I rate customers.
> 5 Stars for a customer that tips.
> 4 Stars is this the max for customers that do not tip.
> 3 Stars if I take a client to the airport and help with 3 heavy bags and the customer doesn't tip.
> 3 Stars for a customer that puts in the wrong pick-up address unless he tips.
> I've never rated a customer below 3 yet. Would have to be pretty bad. I did see a customer rated 1 star, i didn't accept that ride. Also, I have a sign on back of seat that says "TIPS appreciated". Clients think that the tip is included in the charge. I explain that some car services will automatically add a tip to the fare. UBER does not.
> What about you? How do you rate customers?


I don't think any rider that is not ready at pickup should receive a 5-star rating unless they call, the wait is minimal or they offset it with a tip. If drivers wait just 3 minutes, that's a loss of 3 minutes of driving time or roughly $5 in lost income. Just one/hour costs us $40/8-hr day. 5 days is $200/week and that's $10k/year. It really adds up. I wish we could start charging as soon as we arrive. This would make us and Uber more money!


----------



## OC_Driver2

Realityshark said:


> Sounds about right. In a couple days or maybe a week your rating might drop to a 4.75 or something in that neighborhood. Don't freak out or give it a second thought. It's part of the game. Try your best to not pay much attention to your rating as that bullshit little number makes a lot of drivers crazy. If you are doing the best you can and are not a psychotic freak, you'll be fine and your rating will be a non issue.
> 
> VERY IMPORTANT: Do the right thing and create a spread sheet that keeps track of your miles, expenses, gas, hours worked etc. etc. etc. Keep up with it every day. Start good logging habits. The more detail the better. You will be very thankful next year when you do your taxes. If you don't keep up with everything the IRS will rape you. If you use an accountant to do your taxes, consult with them asap and let them know what you are doing. My accountant needed to do some rideshare homework and then advised me with several different ways to deal with this new source of income. Treat this like a business. Profit and loss are key ..... don't forget about the depreciation that all those miles are costing to your car. That shit is real. Have fun and don't let the drunks puke in your car.


If you are too lazy to build a spreadsheet, I have one I created I will "Sell" you for a reasonable price. Keep a driving log if you want to use your car as a tax write off...and you should! Don't give the IRS free money. If you take the write off and get audited and you don't have written proof, the IRS will disqualify your deduction and you may have to pay interest in penalties. You must have documentation!


----------



## pengduck

NightRider said:


> First, let me saw thank you for being involved in this discussion as a rider, it's always nice to see riders adding their thoughts to our discussions here.
> 
> What I wonder is when was the last time you heard the tip is included line from Uber? It is my understanding that they stopped saying that some time ago. If you can point to a place on Uber's website or in the app that still says this, I'd love to see it. And I mean that in the sincerest way, not as a challenge to what you are saying. The official uber line is now "being uber means that tipping is not necessary". What does this mean to passengers? (again, serious question)
> 
> Knowing how low the fares have gotten, how much cheaper it is than a taxi, how much better it is than a taxi.. is it really that hard to figure out that when Uber says "tipping is not necessary" that based on what you are paying for your ride how could we possibly be getting paid any "included" tip?
> 
> **Note: I see that you already answered the first question, so disregard that..
> EDIT: Also, thank you for being considerate and tipping more than average.


The attached is from the Raleigh-Durham city page. Note the part that says NO NEED TO TIP!
*Uber is not a transportation provider. No need to tip. Flat rates apply to direct trips between specified locations. Additional stops may result in a higher fare. Applicable tolls and surcharges may be added to your fare. At times of intense demand, our rates change over time to keep vehicles available.


----------



## Tommyo

the clients have the ability to monitor your approach - there is no excuse for the delayed launch. Some are too ignorant to look out their window and see the driver is out front with hazards flashing!!!


----------



## LenV

I don't rate riders down because they dont't tip. Most think Uber fee includes tip. Others ask how they can use their app to add tip. (They can't) most tips come from service type employees who appreciate tips themselves. Truthfully, I thing the whole rating thing is ill advised. Uber needs to consult with someone expert in statistics who can advise them about outliers to eliminate extremes in the ratings. I may get a 1 because someone hates Toyotas because their grandfather died on Iwo Jima.


----------



## elelegido

LenV said:


> I don't rate riders down because they dont't tip. Most think Uber fee includes tip. Others ask how they can use their app to add tip. (They can't) most tips come from service type employees who appreciate tips themselves. Truthfully, I thing the whole rating thing is ill advised. Uber needs to consult with someone expert in statistics who can advise them about outliers to eliminate extremes in the ratings. I may get a 1 because someone hates Toyotas because their grandfather died on Iwo Jima.


Hot or Not, the internet booty call site, uses this kind of ratings adjustment. Should be easy enough to implement.


----------



## NightRider

pengduck said:


> The attached is from the Raleigh-Durham city page. Note the part that says NO NEED TO TIP!
> *Uber is not a transportation provider. No need to tip. Flat rates apply to direct trips between specified locations. Additional stops may result in a higher fare. Applicable tolls and surcharges may be added to your fare. At times of intense demand, our rates change over time to keep vehicles available.


Yes, there's also no need to tip a waiter either, or the car valet, or a bellhop, or a bartender, hairdresser. etc.. You do so when you feel that they provided excellent service and therefore want to show your gratitude. It's really not that complicated. If I get out of my car to help you with your luggage, go out of my way to make sure you are comfortable, and basically work hard to make sure that you are happy, you might want to consider showing your appreciation for this extra effort. Do you NEED to? Absolutely not.

Are you a driver, @pengduck ?


----------



## KeJorn

LenV said:


> Truthfully, I thing the whole rating thing is ill advised. Uber needs to consult with someone expert in statistics who can advise them about outliers to eliminate extremes in the ratings. I may get a 1 because someone hates Toyotas because their grandfather died on Iwo Jima.


The rating system only aids Uber in micromanaging the drivers.
It effectively provides zero benefit to drivers or riders. 
Uber completely undermined the potential that was possible for a rating system in this environment.


----------



## timalt325

grUBBER said:


> I rate everybody a 5 unless they are pain in the ass or they drive for uberx themselves. Those I rate a 1.
> 
> I don't believe in half-measures.
> If they didn't tip you, then you didn't put enough efforts in educating them on this issue.
> 
> Some ghetto people can't tip, they got no concept of it, so I don't expect them to, I don't try to change or educate them. They get 5s. I'm not on the power trip here it doesn't make me better than them because I have some shitty stars to give out.


I thought working for uber you are not allowed to get tips.


----------



## scrurbscrud

UberCemetery said:


> I have said it before, and will say it again I rate Uber on how I am feeling about them. I take the rider out of the picture unless they are complete schmucks, for whatever reason. All this rating bull shit is for kids.


I always rate them a 5 regardless unless they puke in my vehicle. Hell even if they puke and give me a heads up to stop so they can puke outside or they do manage to hit the puke bag I definitely give them a 5.

Had a great pax one time and while I was rating him as I was driving away I was watching the road, hit a little bump and my finger slipped to the 3 star and accidently swiped the finish button. I damn near emailed Uber to remedy that slip up on my part because he sure didn't deserve it.


----------



## scrurbscrud

CowboyMC said:


> When you net only $0.02 a mile or less, TIPS COUNT. Customer rating system is very important. I DO use the rating system to pick-up clients. If the are rated less than 4.5, I don't pick them up. I am only interested in the clients that tip.


Pax in the 3 range or at 5 all pay the same, specially during surges. Then I don't give a damn about stars, only $$$.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

timalt325 said:


> I thought working for uber you are not allowed to get tips.


You need to read a few more posts. Even Uber doesn't say you are not "allowed" to get tips.


----------



## BlueRooftop

I haven't read all 6 pages of posts. 

Can I just rate less than 5 if they don't tip, are rude, waste my time, etc? I mean, that's what riders do to drivers anyway. My forgiveness can be bought, however, with a tip.


----------



## Driver8

Not saying these are hard and fast rules for me, but samples of what I've given:

5 stars if: everything is just easy. Pax doesn't make me wait, has input the proper address OR answers the phone right away when I call to verify (or even calls me if they know it might be tricky).

5 If they tip after making me wait more than 3- 5 minutes.

4 if There's a 5 or more minute wait and no tip. 4 if they are rude / disrespectful in any way. 4 if they expect me to block traffic for pickup/dropoff when there's a valet stand 20 feet away. 

4 if there's a group and they ignore my offer/attempt to get their luggage, and I end up having to re-arrange stuff to make it fit. 

4 if it's a guy (and it's always a guy) who ignores me when I indicate I don't want him to close the trunk. For that matter, any whiff of chauvinism is going to make him lose a star. 

3 if they behave like assholes and, on drop off, indicate they'll give 5 stars if they get 5.


----------



## haji

with new lower rates all pax should be rated 1 (tippers are excluded)


----------



## Badbeat

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Wellllll there is a helpful process. No feedback to the driver until it's too late for him/her to change their ways. As time goes by I become more certain that someone with a Ouija board is making the decisions for this company.


lol! I think you are correct!


----------



## Badbeat

ATXFALCON said:


> below 4 = pain in the ass IMO. I usually give them 5, as long as their not snobs, or rude. I agree though, it doesn't really matter. Do many of you doing uber get many tips? I've done maybe 30 rides with no tip. Uber tells then no tip is needed right?


I have been driving for 4 weeks now, and have received a total of 8 tips....the best being 20 bucks, the lowest 2 bucks.

I am curious to hear how other drivers respond to the rider statement... "That's it right, UBER just takes the money from my account...right?" I always want to say ... "Yea jerk face, unless you want to give me a cash tip, witch is customary in transaction such as THIS!"


----------

